# Ohio Man Crosses Off One More Thing on His Bucket List, To Help a Family in Need at Christmas



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2014)

He received donations and they all wrapped gifts for an unsuspecting family in need at Christmas...http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/ohio-mans-bucket-list-grants-christmas/story?id=27764464



> From skydiving to shaving his head in support of a cancer patient, Gregg Dodd has completed all but two items on his 2014 bucket list -- one of which has inspired his Columbus, Ohio community.
> 
> “Last January 1, I woke up and decided I was going to do 52 things for the new year,” said Dodd. “Number seventeen on the list is ‘making a wish come true'. Around the holidays you start hearing about all these families in need, so I started keeping an eye open on what sort of ways I could help.”
> Dodd received word of a local single mom with three teenagers and decided that would be the family who’s wish he would make true this year.
> ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 23, 2014)

Good guy!


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2014)

This is only my opinion. I agree with Ameriscot that this person is a good guy and I do not mean for him to have that honor taken away. However, I may be having skewed thinking, but why would he want to promote his own good deed, if it wasn't for the fanfare? I sometimes believe people that do these very nice things do so to get their 20 minutes or seconds of fame. If he wanted to do this and kept it anonymous, like the people who drop gold coins in the Salvation Army buckets, I would have more respect for him. However, when people promote their good deeds, I believe they are described as being narcissistic. (At least a little.) I  mean even if the newspaper got hold of the story and he was contacted, he could have just said that he preferred to stay anonymous. 

But, needless to say, he is still a good guy doing a good deed, but seeking to be honored for it, well.......


----------

